# Who makes best and most consistent strings?



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Who makes the best and most consistent strings? 
I've had numerous problems with the stock Fuse strings twisting and taking my peep out of alignment.
Also, What is the best way to weatherproof strings.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been _very_ happy using Hinky Strings. They're spot on right out of the package and take just a few shots for them to settle in. I've *never* had any issues with creep or peep rotation and customer service is second to none. http://www.hinkystrings.net/

The best way to weather proof them is to keep them nicely waxed.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

There are lots of good ones but my money goes to Vaportrail, they have awsome strings, no stretch or creap, very fast turnaround time and one of the best cutomer service i have dealt with.


----------



## just2smokem (Apr 16, 2004)

Supercoop strings have been great, I have a set on all my bows. [email protected]


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've been using Vapor Trails for 7 years now. Very consistant, no strecthing, perfect peep rotation, and last for years. 

www.vaportrailarchery.com


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

All of them do.

I currently use Vapor Trails and could not be happier. But, I have used Proline, Winner's Choice, Stone Mountain and several others with no issues.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I went with 60X, super quality!


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I cant really say who makes the best but I have been using VaporTrail Strings and cables and have had no issues so why change.
As for weatherproofing just make sure you wax them regularly and you should be good.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

There are so many good stringmakers, and I really have had good luck with different ones. I have been catering to those who support the shooters at the events. I think it's really nice that some of the string makers kick a little money back to the shooters, as contingency payouts at the larger events. This has been one of the deciding factors for me. I feel better supporting those who support the shooters and the archery events by having a contingency program.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Lots of good string makers out there. Like others replied, I've had excellent success with several. Naming a few; Vapor Trail, Winner's Choice, M&R Strings, Stone Mountain (Dakota) and I've excellent success with factory strings, FUSE (Hoyt) and Bowtech.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Taz Archery....Tim Zimmerman Woofstock Illinois


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

i have used vaportrails and loved them but now i use ninja bow strings and let me tell you rod and his crew do an amazing job and make a string that is just as good if not better than all of the string makers out there but like i said for me if i wasn't shooting ninjas i would be shooting vaportrails and those are the only two strings and cables i would ever use


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Lots of good builders on here.

I've been happy with my Winners Choice, but there are good builders on here that can make them for less.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> I went with 60X, super quality!


60X here too! Great String builder!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Vapor trail for me I have used a few different companies in the past but have vapor trail the past few years I really like them give them a call


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

I like Vaportrail I usually get my strings in 2 days.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

hey , seems most forgot to answer your question on weatherproofing . I just ordered some "string snot"
but haven't got it yet . It suppose to be great stuff . $7.99 in the classified


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

You are eally going to like the string snot easy to apply and it just does its job keeping your strings looking new.


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

there seems to be a lot of you who favor Vapor Trail Strings, I'll have to look into those. As far as Weatherproofing, the problem I have is when shooting in wet weather even with strings waxed the string holds water and slows way down causing a major headache with yardage. I have read John Dudley's article on Winners Choice strings and their string coating. Has anyone used it, or something like it. Is the String Snot in this same area of product for weatherproofing or waterproofing?


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

try proline streak freaks,check out there site.also 60x


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

I really like Viper-X Strings and Cables. 

http://www.viperxstrings.com/viperxstrings.com/Viper-X_Strings.html


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Have also had good luck with America's Best Bowstrings


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

bunch of good ones:
Winners choice, 60X and ex-wolverine (Tom Parkinson)
I would go with ex-wolverine


----------



## monster04 (Mar 1, 2011)

60x for me he builds one heck of a string/cable and very good to deal with


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

monster04 said:


> 60x for me he builds one heck of a string/cable and very good to deal with


First set for me and I'm very pleased with 60X! both price and quality.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

My bows all have 60X with no problems at all. Have put several on my buddies bows and not 1 problem.
Price is right also.


----------



## gypsyarcher66 (Sep 10, 2011)

60X Strings, have used them on several bows, never a problem and great service


----------



## seaman (Apr 19, 2009)

60x Strings on both my bows and Brad is a great guy to deal with, no matter how busy he is he still gets time to deal with any questions you got personally. Ordered mine and had them delivered to the house (Florida) in just over a week. Fitted them and put both bows on the draw board and the cams, draw length are right on the money with no messing. Shot a good number of arrows now and still no stretch and peeps are sitting where I put them, you really cannot ask for any more than that.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Nuge strings made by Kevin Nugent here on AT.
Excellent quality at a fantastic price.
You won't be disappointed!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Im shooting a set of phoenix strings on my maitland right now and am extremely happy...made and shipped and was at my door in 4 days,bout 600 shots so far and flawless..ive been thru several string makes over the years and never been this happy with strings.....my. retribution has a real hard cam and likes to chew through serving pretty fast,and not one single loose thread in the serving wich makes me very happy...considering i used 3 sets of the above mentioned makers in less than 4 months..


----------



## RBYNHD2000 (Dec 1, 2002)

Vaportrail for me. six years not one single issue


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

I've tried quite a few other strings and haven't found any that I prefer over the Zebra Hybrid. Also, I really enjoy the their Zebra Team Shoots at the ASA ProAm events. It's also my way of supporting a company that supports competition archery, with a payback for the event...Claude


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

nothing wrong with barracuda strings, but for me I prefer 60X, solid string and cable, center serving not too big, not too tight, uses serving for cam that will take the punishment, NO PEEP issues-60X for me!


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

60x, great string ,cable set, at a great price


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Me and my wife only use Brian Visco strings with 452x bcy.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

i have had several sets from proline and have had great luck with them. but i think i will try the vaportrail strings next


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

My experience has been Proline is the most stable.


----------



## 200 class (Nov 19, 2011)

I like Ninja Strings452x no stretch or creep.


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

60X, All you could hope for in strings and cables at a price that is very hard to beat:thumb:


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

:thumbs_up
viscosity is the way to go


scottranderson said:


> Me and my wife only use Brian Visco strings with 452x bcy.


----------



## mudbug82 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm using Korbin's Archery strings on my hunting set up. I absolutely love them! Got them quick and the quality and measurement were spot on. Going to order a set for my tourney rig soon.


----------



## deer100 (Jun 17, 2006)

Ninja Strings all the way


----------



## Harcher1957 (Nov 24, 2011)

lmao, is this staff salesman bait?


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Harcher1957 said:


> lmao, is this staff salesman bait?


I agree with Hatcher, As long as people will rave about how good their equiptment is, and how well their favorite company treats it's customers, why do they not see that they are being used as free advertisement?


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Winning season strings, never had mine strech or peep turn, he adjust eevrything in time


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been really pleased with Nathan Brooks B2 Bowstrings. 4 PSE's and always B2 strings and cables before i even draw them the first time.


----------



## dakota43 (Aug 17, 2010)

BALDY'S ARCHERY makes fantastic strings-BALDY HUNTER on here (a t)Ken does great work,and is a tuning wizard...anyone that has delt with Ken on here will tell u the same


----------



## gypsyarcher66 (Sep 10, 2011)

60 X strings has always done me right. Brad is awesome and backs his products 100%


----------



## zombiehitman (May 21, 2011)

With all the excellent stringmakers available, it can be tough sorting out whose strings will work best for you in your application.
I was a die hard winners choice shooter, up until about 6 months ago.
I needed a string fast, quick, and in a hurry, so i just picked one that was recommended on here, and went for it.
By the luck of the draw, i found Ron at Extreme Bowstrings.
He had me a set for my 06 Diamond in less than a week, walked me through installation and basic tuning via email, and i was off to the races.
It took me about a week of tuning to get my rig working the way i like, more due to my own lack of knowledge than anything else.
Ron built me a set of astroflight strings for my bow, and after shooting them, i am a loyal customer for life.
My strings have NEVER rotated, if theyve stretched, i cant tell. Theyre dead nutz consistent, and tremendously quieter than anything else i have shot in my life.
How much do i like Rons strings?
They are on EVERY bow i own.
06 Diamond Victory
12 Obsession SS
09 PSE Expression Olympic Style Recurve
11 Samick Sage
84 Hoyt Spectralite Hunter
89 Oneida Screaming Eagle
While I am sure you'll get great strings from whomever you choose to make them for you, I will say that if you choose Ron's strings, you'll be very happy you did.


----------

